# Cubis



## Andre (29/1/16)

Thread for comments, impressions and questions regarding the Joyetech CUBIS tank.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (29/1/16)

We have been posting all over about the new *Cubis tank by Joyetech*. A dedicated thread might help future queries.

The Cubis imo is the best plug and play tank on the market since the Mini Aspire Nautilus - beats the Aspire hands down. Easy to assemble, easy to clean, easy to fill, no leaking. No more juice or moisture on your mod's 510 connection as the airflow comes from the top.

I have been using the 0.5 ohm coil between 18 and 28 W and am now almost finished my 9th tank (= 31.5 ml) with one coil unit. It is important to keep within the power range recommended by Joyetech in the chart below. Flavour is very accurate. Vapour is great. Air flow adjustment works. Probably more MTL, but I can do lung hits too - but not my area of competence as I prefer MTL. Most peeps seems to think this is mostly a MTL tank. Throat hit is good.

It takes 3.5 ml of juice. I have experienced some spitting - about once every tank, which I can live with. Some vapers have complained about much more spitting. One solution I picked up on ECF: "_Regarding spitback... if it's spitting or flooding, flip it upside down, fire it, and you should be good to go. Another distro just told me, and the tank I was hating with a passion is back in my good graces. Seriously that spitback was like molten lava in my mouth._". What I have also read is that some peeps fiddle a bit with the spitback screen on top of the coil unit (as screwed off). Seems they just pressed in in a tad, which resulted in better flavour and less spitback.

Vaping is a bit more noisy than others because of the air flow path, but it does not bother me at all.

Spare coils are R40.00 each (VapeClub) if you buy a packet of five. Joyetech has just released a RBA (rebuildable) coil unit, which should reach our shores shortly. Seems higher power vaping will be possible with the RBA unit.

It comes with 2 other coil units. A 1.0 ohm one, which they recommend for temperature control vaping and a 1.5 ohm clapton one, recommended for variable wattage vaping (see chart below). Will try those once the 0.5 ohm one decides to give up.

For me this is a winner - suitable for new vapers as well as experienced vapers not interested in the lower sub ohm scene (the RBA could change that, we shall see) or as an out and about. Joyetech has announced that they are releasing the Cubis in a variety of colours, many of which will be the same as the colours of the Evic VTC Mini. Black and SS now available locally. I have mine on a SS Cuboid in my right hand at the moment.

Do shout if you have any questions.






















Please add your impressions @ChadB, @DaveH, @Robert Howes, @Chezzig, @Rob Fisher and other users of the Cubis.

*EDIT*: The spitback from the Cubis coils got too much for me in the end. No longer using the tank.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 6 | Informative 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (29/1/16)

@Andre. Compared to the sub tank mini, what makes this better ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cobrali (29/1/16)

Thanks for the review, i ordered one with my Cuboid too but afterwards I got a bit scared after reading other people's experiences. You article puts me at ease and I can't wait to try it out!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/1/16)

WARMACHINE said:


> @Andre. Compared to the sub tank mini, what makes this better ?



The Cubis is a Mouth to Lung (MTL) tank and the Sub Tank Mini is a Lung tank.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Andre (29/1/16)

This guy has an elaborate priming of a new 0.5 ohm coil unit. Maybe because he starts off at 30W. I have only pre-wetted the wick (as he shows too) without any problems and starting off at about 18 W) But he has a few good points in the video. And *he only does direct to lung hits* on the Cubis.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## blujeenz (29/1/16)

WARMACHINE said:


> @Andre. Compared to the sub tank mini, what makes this better ?



Cubis is like a cup with juice, subtank like a cup with holes in the bottom.
Cubis you can remove your coil/build without having to dump the juice first, goodluck trying that with the subtank.

The one great feature of the Bellus is turning it upside down with juice still inside, removing the build to rewick or recoil, very handy.
The Cubis goes one better in that you dont have to turn it upside down first.
Cubis + RBA option = Kentucky Fried dinner... IMO.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Andre (29/1/16)

WARMACHINE said:


> @Andre. Compared to the sub tank mini, what makes this better ?



No leaking or any moisture anywhere. Even if you stand it on its head. With the Subtank you always have a bit of moisture from the air holes.
Flavour on the commercial 0.5 ohm coil unit is superior to that of the commercial coils of the Subtank imo. As good as that of the Subtank's RBA. We shall see how good the Cubis RBA is as soon as we get one to test. I think coiling the Cubis RBA will be more difficult.
You can vape this tank dry. I leave not more than one drop of juice. In the Subtank you dare not go below the juice holes.
Filling is much easier than on the Subtank. It is like pouring water into a glass.
The Cubis is smaller and better looking than the Subtank. Very subjective of course.
Cleaning compared to the Subtank is a breeze. And the glass is better protected.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Nooby (29/1/16)

Really interested in this tank. Will wait till the RBA section is out and tested..

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## WARMACHINE (29/1/16)

Definitely will buy one, when RBA comes out

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nooby (29/1/16)

I actually have the Cubis and pack of 5 coils in my cart on 1 of the vendors site! I really don't know lol..HELP!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Jan (29/1/16)

I vaped on one this afternoon 0.5ohm coil @30w my observation is that you can easily do lung hits and for me it has more airflow than the subtank. If I had not bought a crown tank a week ago I would have bought this in a heartbeat. Still tempted to buy one for my 30w Istic

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (29/1/16)

http://www.sirvape.co.za/products/cubis-by-joyetech

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ChadB (29/1/16)

Thanks @Andre for the mention.
I have to say this is the best tank for MTL in my opinion.
I'm pretty fussy with my coils and i'm almost a week into using the 1 ohm SS coil and no sign of changing it. When I was using my NM I was changing coils every +- 6 days as I felt the flavour was degrading. I tried the clapton at first but I far prefer the 1ohm SS vaping it at 18w & 250 degrees celsius, still have to try the 0.5 SS. I was getting some spit back once I added juice but with Andre's help it works like a charm, absolutely NO spitback (turning it upside down). I found the NM really good for throat kick but it lacked flavour and I believe the Cubis does a *better* job at both. Filling of the tank is also great, I have filled it quickly and easily between robots and it's no problem. Also, it has not leaked on me and I highly doubt it ever will.

If you're looking for a really good MTL tank this is it, the RBA will make it even better but will be difficult to rebuild these little coils. Hopefully a similar RBA to that of the Subtank mini as with the Tron S I found the CLR a bit too small to rebuild. I use it on my black Evic VTC mini and it looks awesome with the black Cubis. 
Oh - it's also at a steal of a price for what you get.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## DaveH (29/1/16)

I've had the Cubis tank just over a week. Using the 1.5ohm clapton coil at about 12.5Watts, I have filled this tank 10 -12 times using just over 30ml of juice and the coil is just starting to show signs of degradation (lower vapor production).

For me as a MTL vapor the Cubis tank comes out top mainly for the same reasons as given in the above posts.
However it does seem to have an annoying habit of 'spitting' and 'gurgling' after (re)filling, this happens to me every time I refill it. The reason I think this happens is because the juice is forced up the juice holes in the bottom of coil (head). The air in the top of the tank (above the liquid) is compressed as the top is screwed down this increase in air pressure forces the juice in to the coil and floods it, hence the 'spitting'. Luckily this is easily overcome, turn it upside down and shake (rock) it side to side, do this 3 times on the last time press the fire button for 3 seconds whilst still rocking it. Sometimes I just do it once and it is good to go.
All we are doing is equalizing the pressure in the tank and the coil head so there is no pressure forcing the juice in to the coil head.

Nevertheless even with this 'flooding' nuisance it will not be long before other tank manufacturers produce a similar "leak proof" tank.

Putting the 'air intake' above the level of the liquid really does seem a good step in the right direction.

Dave

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## DaveH (29/1/16)

The Cubis tank needed filling so I thought I would poke around the coil to see what it was like. Well i couldn't see much so i poked at it with a wooden tooth pick. It was a little 'gunged' up, I cleaned it out and now it's vapes like it was new. 
How I do it. By carefully rotating the tooth pick to break up the gunge, then using a dampened twisted piece of kitchen towel to clean out the bits. I do it 6 to 10 times I dampen the twisted piece kitchen towel with water for the first few cleans and then finish the cleaning with the twisted kitchen towel dampened with the juice I am using.
It works on other manufacturers vertical coils as well.

Dave

PS That is a kitchen *paper* towel.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Robert Howes (30/1/16)

Nooby said:


> I actually have the Cubis and pack of 5 coils in my cart on 1 of the vendors site! I really don't know lol..HELP!


Press the checkout button

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (30/1/16)

Andre said:


> Please delete mods.



@Andre, if we delete the first message in a thread it deletes the whole thread
Perhaps change that message to "look at the post below  "


----------



## Andre (30/1/16)

Silver said:


> @Andre, if we delete the first message in a thread it deletes the whole thread
> Perhaps change that message to "look at the post below  "


Weird, I did not post it there. It was a post in another forum and thread originally. Suspect a mod tried to merge or something. Anyhow, no big deal.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (30/1/16)

DaveH said:


> The Cubis tank needed filling so I thought I would poke around the coil to see what it was like. Well i couldn't see much so i poked at it with a wooden tooth pick. It was a little 'gunged' up, I cleaned it out and now it's vapes like it was new.
> How I do it. By carefully rotating the tooth pick to break up the gunge, then using a dampened twisted piece of kitchen towel to clean out the bits. I do it 6 to 10 times I dampen the twisted piece kitchen towel with water for the first few cleans and then finish the cleaning with the twisted kitchen towel dampened with the juice I am using.
> It works on other manufacturers vertical coils as well.
> 
> ...


Ah, great, thanks for sharing. That is on the 1.5 ohm Clapton coil where the coil is accessible from the top? On the 0.5 ohm coil there is a screen on top, which seems to be quite tight in there. Shall try to remove it when the vape starts to deteriorate.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz (30/1/16)

I bought this tank last week. Solely based on some youtube reviews and a small chat I had with @Andre.
I'm use this tank on my eVic mini as well as my RX200, although it looks small and out of place on the RX so it sits atop the mini mostly.

I prefer vaping D2L and the 1.0ohm and 1.5ohm coils are simply too tight and a D2L pull is almost impossible. The 0.5ohm coil works pretty well for D2L hits and I get some decent clouds with it. This tank makes vaping my 6mg stash of juices much more bearable - in the TFV4 it feels like the vapour is doing burnout in my throat. I was quite surprised that I haven't had any dry hits when taking long D2L pulls yet.

Best part about this tank is that it's very frugal, I can vape all night and still have half a tank in the morning. This is my All Day Tank that I can only the eVic mini to work, with the RX200 and TFV4 waiting in the car or at home.

Anyone wanting a tank that can do MTL as well as D2L then this is a good tank to add to your collection. Can't wait to try my hand at the RBA to see how well that handles D2L.

Reactions: Like 5 | Informative 2


----------



## DaveH (30/1/16)

Andre said:


> On the 0.5 ohm coil there is a screen on top, which seems to be quite tight in there.


Well that is a bit of a nuisance  

Dave


----------



## Duffie12 (30/1/16)

Ah man, if only I could decide between this and the Aspire Cleito...


----------



## DaveH (30/1/16)

Duffie12 said:


> Ah man, if only I could decide between this and the Aspire Cleito...



Decide ??? this is not a decision it is a choice  and it is always good to have a choice 

So choose both and you are bound to be right. 

I bet you didn't realize you would learn about life on a vaping forum 
Dave

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Andre (30/1/16)

Greyz said:


> I bought this tank last week. Solely based on some youtube reviews and a small chat I had with @Andre.
> I'm use this tank on my eVic mini as well as my RX200, although it looks small and out of place on the RX so it sits atop the mini mostly.
> 
> I prefer vaping D2L and the 1.0ohm and 1.5ohm coils are simply too tight and a D2L pull is almost impossible. The 0.5ohm coil works pretty well for D2L hits and I get some decent clouds with it. This tank makes vaping my 6mg stash of juices much more bearable - in the TFV4 it feels like the vapour is doing burnout in my throat. I was quite surprised that I haven't had any dry hits when taking long D2L pulls yet.
> ...


Good to hear from the mouth of a DTL vaper, thank you. Yes, that is a good point I totally forgot about - this tank is not a juice hog, but still gives good clouds.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jguile415 (30/1/16)

I


blujeenz said:


> Cubis is like a cup with juice, subtank like a cup with holes in the bottom.
> Cubis you can remove your coil/build without having to dump the juice first, goodluck trying that with the subtank.
> 
> The one great feature of the Bellus is turning it upside down with juice still inside, removing the build to rewick or recoil, very handy.
> ...


 you don't need to dump your juice when rebuilding on the subtank mini....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Andre (1/2/16)

Cubis RBA - vertical build

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## blujeenz (1/2/16)

Andre said:


> Cubis RBA - vertical build



Doesnt even look like he got the neg wire in properly @ 3:25.

However nice find @Andre Im sure this is going to come in handy at the end of Feb when the RBA's arrive.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Johanvdmrw (1/2/16)

This tank is amazing and looks pretty awesome! I am also letting mine rest until I can get the RBA section. Not really fond of the idea of spending money on coils and juice at the same time.

I use this specifically to MTL my 12mg juices. Greatstuff! Thanks to @Tiaan from beyondvapour for hooking me up with this gem!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## blujeenz (1/2/16)

Johanvdmrw said:


> This tank is amazing and looks pretty awesome! I am also letting mine rest until I can get the RBA section. Not really fond of the idea of spending money on coils and juice at the same time.
> 
> I use this specifically to MTL my 12mg juices. Greatstuff! Thanks to @Tiaan from beyondvapour for hooking me up with this gem!


@Johanvdmrw was it a personal favor thing?
I dont see it on their website.


----------



## WARMACHINE (1/2/16)

Andre said:


> Cubis RBA - vertical build



Interesting wicking on that coil....looks good


----------



## Johanvdmrw (1/2/16)

blujeenz said:


> @Johanvdmrw was it a personal favor thing?
> I dont see it on their website.


Well, he is very generous and thought the tank would suit me perfect! Hehe not sure if that answers your question.

He does have more and I know he was quite busy lately and probably haven't had a chance to update his site yet.

He did mention that he is selling them for R350. I will just remind him quick to update his site

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## blujeenz (1/2/16)

Johanvdmrw said:


> Well, he is very generous and thought the tank would suit me perfect! Hehe not sure if that answers your question.
> 
> He does have more and I know he was quite busy lately and probably haven't had a chance to update his site yet.
> 
> He did mention that he is selling them for R350. I will just remind him quick to update his site



Thanks, most appreciated, I didnt want to do that whole "I want one too" thing if it was a pal of yours with special prices.
Thats a good price. I was looking at an import from upcountry, but the shipping kinda paralyzes the finger hovering over the enter key. 

Edit I see they are up on site now thanks.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## blujeenz (2/2/16)

big thanks to @Johanvdmrw for the Cape Town Cubis source...Beyondvapour.co.za, picked mine up this afternoon.

@Chezzig Mine is soaking because there was s definite machine oil pong, smells similar to the little coil useage card that was in the box.
I can imagine it would make marshmellows taste k@k if vaped.

We all know that the oem coils need careful attention to avoid burnt coils/dry hits.
I wanted to soak the entire coil in my last 4ml of VM Monroe and so I dumped the coil into a 6ml syringe and then sucked up the last of the juice.

Suddenly a brainwave rolled in.
I covered the top of the submerged coil, 1.5ml, and held the syringe end closed with my finger while drawing out the plunger to its max.
What this does is pull a vacuum on the juice and coil, sucking out all the air in the wick, which is then replaced with the juice in the syringe.
Viola, completely saturated wick. I'd recommend this procedure with all commercial coils to pre-juice them.

This is pretty much the same procedure used for stabilized wood, wood dunked under resin, vacuum pulled on contents, resin fills spaces left by retreating air once vacuum is released.
You will need to drain surplus juice before re-assembly, otherwise its juice mouth time on first vape.

1.5ohm clapton in 6ml syringe.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## blujeenz (2/2/16)

My initial impressions are, 

with the 1.5ohm clapton, its a tighter draw than the Kayfun 3.1 even with the cubis airflow wide open.
I also got some initial hot spitting which needed the "bless the crowd" move to clear, bearing in mind I really drowned the coil initially.
I also dialed in a lower recommended wattage to 18w and it started behaving.
There was an initial 0.5 sec delay due to my relatively _light in the pants_ evic supreme device trying to light up a clapton.(some experimenting with the RVW evic supreme feature might be in order.)

The vapour was warmer than the kayfun, there was some _off flavour_, probably from the cotton and I moved back to my kayfun.


I really like the look and build quality of this tank, therefore I'm going to let this settle a while, try the other coils and then give some more feedback.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Andre (2/2/16)

blujeenz said:


> My initial impressions are,
> 
> I also dialed in *a lower recommended wattage to 18w* and it started behaving.
> I really like the look and build quality of this tank, therefore I'm going to let this settle a while, try the other coils and then give some more feedback.


The recommended wattage for the 1.5 ohm Clapton is 8 - 20 W?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Greyz (2/2/16)

Give the 0.5ohm SS coil a go. Don't use temp control if you have it, I find the TC on the SS coils to be very jumping. Hopping temperature up and down -it's really spoils the vape.

Just stick the 0.5ohm coil at 25W and vape. /heavenly 

Note: If your a MTL vaper then this isn't for you.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nooby (2/2/16)

Can this tank vape high vg juice with the 0.5 ohm coil? 

I only saw the first couple of seconds of that rba build video, but it looks like a mission to rebuild? 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## blujeenz (2/2/16)

Andre said:


> The recommended wattage for the 1.5 ohm Clapton is 8 - 20 W?


The delay fooled me into ramping up the wattage to 23W, dunno what I was thinking.
Oh wait, its all coming back to me...I didnt read the manual, guy thing. 
You are very correct @Andre 8-20W is the best area for the 1.5, I found below 13w rather feeble and not much gain after 18w.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz (2/2/16)

Nooby said:


> Can this tank vape high vg juice with the 0.5 ohm coil?
> 
> I only saw the first couple of seconds of that rba build video, but it looks like a mission to rebuild?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


I can't see this handling very high vg juice. Even at full the airflow is a little restricted for a full on DTL vape. Saying that it does handle 70/30 with ease. 90/10 might be a big ask IMO.

I have some max vg cloud sauce but I'm letting it steep a few days in the cupboard as the flavour feels like it need to mature a bit. I will give it a trial in a few days and give a update.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nooby (2/2/16)

Thanks for the info. I'm really interested in this tank. Looking for something to use at work. The Crius is way to juice thirsty for whole day and night! I just can't see myself buying coils and the RBA doesn't look promising... I might be wrong though.

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Greyz (2/2/16)

Nooby said:


> Thanks for the info. I'm really interested in this tank. Looking for something to use at work. The Crius is way to juice thirsty for whole day and night! I just can't see myself buying coils and the RBA doesn't look promising... I might be wrong though.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


I have a Smok and I feel you on the juice consumption really I do. In the Smok I can consume half a tank on the drive to work without really trying. 

I bought this tank to use at work during the day and it works surprisingly well with the stock 0.5ohm coil. I get tons of vapour from this little thing. I will agree the RBA looks fiddly and small - I'm not a fan yet. But I didn't buy this tank to make my own coils. I bought it because I wanted something light on juice yet could produce a fair amount of vapour. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nooby (2/2/16)

Thanks again. I guess you in the same boat as me... just the coil story is hampering me lol. Such a tough choice! Maybe I should try it out somehow. 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Chezzig (2/2/16)

Wow 


blujeenz said:


> big thanks to @Johanvdmrw for the Cape Town Cubis source...Beyondvapour.co.za, picked mine up this afternoon.
> 
> @Chezzig Mine is soaking because there was s definite machine oil pong, smells similar to the little coil useage card that was in the box.
> I can imagine it would make marshmellows taste k@k if vaped.
> ...


@blujeenz .. I had to read that a few times and study the pic very closely to get what you were saying Hahahahahahaha .. I get it now and yes they do need to soak well and be primed properly .. I soaked mine overnight .. I'm very interested to hear how you find the vape ?


----------



## Chezzig (2/2/16)

In 


blujeenz said:


> My initial impressions are,
> 
> with the 1.5ohm clapton, its a tighter draw than the Kayfun 3.1 even with the cubis airflow wide open.
> I also got some initial hot spitting which needed the "bless the crowd" move to clear, bearing in mind I really drowned the coil initially.
> ...


I'm following

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (2/2/16)

Greyz said:


> Give the 0.5ohm SS coil a go. Don't use temp control if you have it, I find the TC on the SS coils to be very jumping. Hopping temperature up and down -it's really spoils the vape.
> 
> Just stick the 0.5ohm coil at 25W and vape. /heavenly
> 
> ...


I do comfortable MTL at 25 W with the 0.5 ohm coil, which btw Joyetech recommend you use with normal power, not TC - as you have experienced.


----------



## Andre (2/2/16)

Nooby said:


> Can this tank vape high vg juice with the 0.5 ohm coil?
> 
> I only saw the first couple of seconds of that rba build video, but it looks like a mission to rebuild?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


Yes, it certainly can - I have now done 11 tanks of different juices on the 0.5 ohm coil. From 50/50 right up to Max VG, no problems at all.


----------



## Andre (2/2/16)

Nooby said:


> Thanks again. I guess you in the same boat as me... just the coil story is hampering me lol. Such a tough choice! Maybe I should try it out somehow.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


The video is of a vertical coil, which certainly is more difficult. You can also do horizontal coils, which should be a breeze. If you can build a Ego One/Tron CLR coil this should not really be problematic.


----------



## blujeenz (2/2/16)

Chezzig said:


> Wow
> 
> @blujeenz .. I had to read that a few times and study the pic very closely to get what you were saying Hahahahahahaha .. I get it now and yes they do need to soak well and be primed properly .. I soaked mine overnight .. I'm very interested to hear how you find the vape ?


Did you take apart and sunlight hot water soak all the parts? mine had an oil film all over the threads, that will affect taste badly, bigtime.
There can always be some oil left on the threads that only disassembly will clear.

This is the way @DaveH did it and I pretty much followed his example, I also unscrewed the vent pipe from the driptip/mouth piece base





The vape on the 1.5 clapton didnt impress me at all, but seems to be improving. 
Next up in a day or 2 will be the 1ohm coil.

EDIT 1ohm is for TC so it will be the 0.5 ohm up next, thanks for the headsup @Andre

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (2/2/16)

blujeenz said:


> Did you take apart and sunlight hot water soak all the parts? mine had an oil film all over the threads, that will affect taste badly, bigtime.
> There can always be some oil left on the threads that only disassembly will clear.
> 
> This is the way @DaveH did it and I pretty much followed his example, I also unscrewed the vent pipe from the driptip/mouth piece base
> ...


Just in case you have not yet read the manual - the 1 ohm coil is recommended for TC. I have only used the 0.5 ohm coil so far, around 15 to 25 W and am much impressed. Almost finished tank 11 and still going strong.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## blujeenz (2/2/16)

Andre said:


> Just in case you have not yet read the manual - the 1 ohm coil is recommended for TC. I have only used the 0.5 ohm coil so far, around 15 to 25 W and am much impressed. Almost finished tank 11 and still going strong.



Thanks @Andre I read it but didnt see it, if you know what I mean. 
So some editing of my previous post necessary.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chezzig (2/2/16)

I


blujeenz said:


> Did you take apart and sunlight hot water soak all the parts? mine had an oil film all over the threads, that will affect taste badly, bigtime.
> There can always be some oil left on the threads that only disassembly will clear.
> 
> This is the way @DaveH did it and I pretty much followed his example, I also unscrewed the vent pipe from the driptip/mouth piece base
> ...


 I used the .5 ohms too, keen to hear you thoughts on it .
I feel like I'm really missing out on something here .. I should love it .. But I just can't .. And I really want to

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Greyz (3/2/16)

Andre said:


> Yes, it certainly can - I have now done 11 tanks of different juices on the 0.5 ohm coil. From 50/50 right up to Max VG, no problems at all.


Colour me impressed I really didn't expect this tank to handle some max VG juice at all. This tank just gets better and better doesn't it 


Andre said:


> I do comfortable MTL at 25 W with the 0.5 ohm coil, which btw Joyetech recommend you use with normal power, not TC - as you have experienced.


I should have been a bit more cleat when I said this tank isn't for MTL. 
I meant the 0.5ohm coil isn't really for MTL. I find for the 1.5ohm Clapton and 1.0ohm SS coils are better suited for MTL with its tighter draw. And the 0.5ohm is better for DTL with its higher airflow.
That said, nothing stopping you from using the 0.5 for MTL if you turn the airflow down 

TC is a no go for these coils. I'm interested in seeing how the RBA does TC.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Andre (3/2/16)

Greyz said:


> Colour me impressed I really didn't expect this tank to handle some max VG juice at all. This tank just gets better and better doesn't it
> 
> I should have been a bit more cleat when I said this tank isn't for MTL.
> I meant the 0.5ohm coil isn't really for MTL. I find for the 1.5ohm Clapton and 1.0ohm SS coils are better suited for MTL with its tighter draw. And the 0.5ohm is better for DTL with its higher airflow.
> ...


I am impressed with this tank too (based on my experience with the 0.5 ohm coil unit) and cannot wait for the RBA.

Of course, I am weird as I do MTL on basically anything. But, others in this thread have remarked that the tank is better suited for MTL, even on the 0.5 ohm coil. So, the jury is still out as we wait for others to give their experience.


----------



## Greyz (3/2/16)

Andre said:


> I am impressed with this tank too (based on my experience with the 0.5 ohm coil unit) and cannot wait for the RBA.
> 
> Of course, I am weird as I do MTL on basically anything. But, others in this thread have remarked that the tank is better suited for MTL, even on the 0.5 ohm coil. So, the jury is still out as we wait for others to give their experience.


I have moved over permanently to DTL. MTL feels like I'm vaping nothing lol I tried some MTL pulls on the Cubis and it just had less flavour than DTL hit.

As they say "each unto his own" - and when it comes to this tank it seems this really is the case. 

If anything I'd say this a very versatile tank. Able to make MTL and DTL vapers happy 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## blujeenz (3/2/16)

Ive now tried all 3 coils and heres my 2c
Im coming from a Bellus closed down to 1 and a bit airholes open, 1.85 ohm coil, with a smaller driptip @ 15W and a Kayfun 3.1, 1ohm coil almost wide open 16W, with a black plastic driptip and not the standard ss pinhole one.

With that in mind I couldnt get the 0.5 ohm coil to fit into my present style, it felt like sucking on a 30mm PVC rain gutter while a fog bank rolled in from the coast...maybe sometime in the future. 
The 1.5ohm clapton was a tightish draw, not a whole lot of flavor, prefer the Kayfun.
Then defying convention wisdom and popular opinion, I loaded up the 1ohm TC SS316 coil, and seeing as the tank gets hot quickly, I filled it up with Vapemobs Peach max VG. The heat does seem to thin the thicker liquid fairly quickly and I didnt get any dry hits.

With the 1 ohm coil and the airflow 1/4 open it was quite tasty, swopped the standard driptip for the standard straight ss one on the mini Pro tank 3. Plenty vapour pretty decent taste @ 18W and continued up to 24W, slight cotton mouth and backed off to 22W.

I got some slight cotton flavour at the higher watts which couldnt have been the skin fuzz burning off the peach, nobodys peach flavor is that accurate, 20-22W seems to be the happy place with that combo of max vg peach and 1 ohm coil.
So, I hopped back onto the Kayfun with its tank full of the last of Legends Monroe.  
The Cubis might take a while to grow on me, Im also awaiting the RBA coil to try them out, so it wont get sold anytime soon, that said I probably wont buy any more of them at this stage.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## DaveH (5/2/16)

Some further views.
I've had this tank nearly two weeks used 50ml of juice with 1.5ohm clapton coil strictly MTL @ 12-13 Watts and I really like it. I take it with me in the car and just lay it on the seat next to me, it's not a problem because it just doesn't leak.

I have a second tank which I thought it was time to give it a go with the 0.5ohm coil. I first tried at 22 Watts (I think I may have lost my presence of mind ) and as a MTL that's hot and the little bits of juice burn my tongue, even the mouth piece gets hot and burns my lips (talk about hot lips ).
To stop this happening I have to open the air flow which (to me) leads to a muted vape and flavour and not a pleasant vape.
So I end up at about 15Watts with the air flow at a minimum still fractionally warm but not overly so, going below 15watts I lose the vapor production.
At the moment I have a cubis running on separate KBOX mini mods the SS316 0.5ohm @ 15Watts and the clapton 1.5ohm @13 Watts and I have say to me anyway there is not much in it, very little difference that I notice.

What I would like to know as a MTL should there be a difference?

Dave

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (5/2/16)

DaveH said:


> Some further views.
> I've had this tank nearly two weeks used 50ml of juice with 1.5ohm clapton coil strictly MTL @ 12-13 Watts and I really like it. I take it with me in the car and just lay it on the seat next to me, it's not a problem because it just doesn't leak.
> 
> I have a second tank which I thought it was time to give it a go with the 0.5ohm coil. I first tried at 22 Watts (I think I may have lost my presence of mind ) and as a MTL that's hot and the little bits of juice burn my tongue, even the mouth piece gets hot and burns my lips (talk about hot lips ).
> ...


At those almost the same power settings, there should not be much of a difference imo. The higher power the 0.5 ohm coils can take should lead to faster vaporization and more vapour at least - if you use it at higher power. Flavour is probably subjective to your experience. Also, I suspect the 0.5 ohm coils was intended by Joyetech for DTL vaping - as some on here have experienced. Others, even on the 0.5 ohm coil, disagree and say it is better for MTL. Time will tell. Not much was reported so far on the 1.0 ohm coil, recommended for TC vaping by Joyetech. @ChadB be did say he preferred it to the Clapton coil, using TC and doing MTL.

I have been using the 0.5 ohm coil exclusively so far. Vaping, MTL only, between 15 and 28 W, depending on the juice. Using the clear Delrin drip tip. For me it has not been hot at all, but I suppose what is hot and what is not hot is experienced differently from person to person. Flavour for me was very accurate - been vaping juices I know well and have vaped on many different devices. The once a tank spitting I have solved by using the technique you and others suggested in this thread. I did take a few toots of the 1.5 ohm Clapton coil when I gave it to HRH to test. Flavour for me was fine on that one too and, like @blujeenz, found that a minimum of around 12 W was required for a good vape. 

Conclusions so far for me:

The Cubis tank concept is brilliant and it works well. I see other tank makers using this configuration. Like with drippers where top airflow has become much more popular.
If you are a MTL vaper, at least one of the coil units will be for you.
Some say the 0.5 ohm coils is predominantly for DTL, some say only for MTL, some say it is fine for both DTL and MTL. Be aware of this if you consider getting a Cubis. The RBA coil head, which should be available locally very soon, might be what hardened DTL and higher power vapers have been waiting for, but should also work perfectly for us MTL vapers.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Silver (5/2/16)

Thanks to all for all the informative discussion on this Cubis tank

I am starting to develop FOMO

@Andre, if you can:
How's the flavour compared to the RM2 ?
Do you think this tank suits particular flavour families or do you think its an allrounder?


----------



## Andre (5/2/16)

Silver said:


> Thanks to all for all the informative discussion on this Cubis tank
> 
> I am starting to develop FOMO
> 
> ...


I have been using it on fruity, minty/menthol and dessert juices. Only on the 0.5 ohm SS coil in normal power mode. Between 15 and 28 W, depending on the juice. All the flavours (12 different juices so far) have been really accurate - up there with the RM2 for me. From 50/50 to max VG. Next I shall try a coffee (C de la C). Shall wait for the RBA for the tobaccos.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver (5/2/16)

Andre said:


> I have been using it on fruity, minty/menthol and dessert juices. Only on the 0.5 ohm SS coil in normal power mode. Between 15 and 28 W, depending on the juice. All the flavours (12 different juices so far) have been really accurate - up there with the RM2 for me. From 50/50 to max VG. Next I shall try a coffee (C de la C). Shall wait for the RBA for the tobaccos.



Music to my ears
Thank you kindly
I need a Cubis!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Duffie12 (6/2/16)

I've had this tank for a few days. I honestly can't decide if I prefer the 1.5 ohm Clapton coil or the 0.5 ohm SS coil. 

Thought I'd add that one can definitely do direct to lung with the 0.5 ohm, but can also be restricted to MTL.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre (7/2/16)

Duffie12 said:


> I've had this tank for a few days. I honestly can't decide if I prefer the 1.5 ohm Clapton coil or the 0.5 ohm SS coil.
> 
> Thought I'd add that one can definitely do direct to lung with the 0.5 ohm, but can also be restricted to MTL.


Thanks for adding your experience to this body of knowledge. I found the same with the 0.5 ohm coil re MTL and DTL. Have yet to try the Claptons.


----------



## blujeenz (7/2/16)

After spending some time with the 1.5 the 1 and 0.5 ohm coils, I prefer the 1.5 clapton, I think the juice holes on the 1ohm are a bit restrictive leading to a cotton taste on chained hits, the 0.5 coil and I cant seem to get along, even with the airflow turned down ala mtl mode.

The Cubis has a sharp edge on the bottom of the outer SS glass cover which can gouge a circle on the top of your mod. 
I sanded mine down with some 1000grit wet/dry paper, but I also tighten till just snug, no more.
The gouging is not as bad as a Goblin mini, but needs to be watched all the same.
On my iJoy Solo mini with is generous sized ss 510 spring loaded connector, the Cubis is a lot looser when screwing in than my other tanks, Bellus and Kayfun, but once seated, no play is evident on any of them.
The 1ohm coil was also the only one to give problems on my Solo mini, initially set at 22.2W, change to TC mode and 295deg is too hot resulting in a cotton taste. Dropping the temp down to 275deg is better but 2 quick chained hits reveals the coton flavour again, immediately changing over to taste control mode on the Solo results in a flasing raindrop and power is cut, leading me to speculate that the juice slots on the bottom need enlarging.
Tried a similar experiment on the 1.5 clapton with the airflow wide open, 4 chained hits were fine and the flavour was still good. (no flashing raindrop)
The Cubis with the clapton head seems very similar to the Kayfun 3.1 regards flavour and juice usage and I alternate between the 2 tanks.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Cobrali (9/2/16)

Get your Cubis RBA head from LungCandy! I got my hands on one on the way home from work! 

PS. Started vaping on the 0.5SS coil and I am loving the clouds and flavour! Easier pull than my UWell Crown on 35W and flavour seems better on the cubis for me but then again it may be cause it's different juice.


----------



## Greyz (9/2/16)

Cobrali said:


> Get your Cubis RBA head from LungCandy! I got my hands on one on the way home from work!
> 
> PS. Started vaping on the 0.5SS coil and I am loving the clouds and flavour! Easier pull than my UWell Crown on 35W and flavour seems better on the cubis for me but then again it may be cause it's different juice.


Links bra plz links

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cobrali (9/2/16)

Greyz said:


> Links bra plz links



Link!

http://www.lungcandy.co.za/product/joyetech-cubis-rba-coil/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz (9/2/16)

Cobrali said:


> Link!
> 
> http://www.lungcandy.co.za/product/joyetech-cubis-rba-coil/


Thanks you kind sir!

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (9/2/16)

Cobrali said:


> Get your Cubis RBA head from LungCandy! I got my hands on one on the way home from work!
> 
> PS. Started vaping on the 0.5SS coil and I am loving the clouds and flavour! Easier pull than my UWell Crown on 35W and flavour seems better on the cubis for me but then again it may be cause it's different juice.


Great stuff. Cubis gives me great flavour and clouds for the power (between 15 and 25W) on the 0.5 ohm stock coil. Good to hear the RBA head is doing the job for you. Hope to get mine tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cobrali (9/2/16)

Andre said:


> Great stuff. Cubis gives me great flavour and clouds for the power (between 15 and 25W) on the 0.5 ohm stock coil. Good to hear the RBA head is doing the job for you. Hope to get mine tomorrow.



Haha..I meant I was still on the stock coil..i need to try out all the coils to find my perfect resistance but seems like I keep loving the .5ohm stock coils for both my cubis and crown!  But once I get through the stock ones, it's Kanthal RBA's (Need to finish an entire spool!) and then SS RBA's! Can't wait to use it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (11/2/16)

Got my 2 Cubis RBA heads from LungCandy.






They come with a vertical 0.5 ohm coil installed and wicked. First order of business was to take one apart to see how it looks like. Wanted to start off building a vertical coil. Some info on their vertical coil:

Measured it at 24 g
Looks like SS
3 mm ID
6 wraps
Strip of Japanese cotton with one outer removed. 10 mm x 50 mm.
My attempt at the coil using 24 g Kanthal. Came out at 0.56 ohms.






That little screw to fasten the negative coil tail has a tiny head. The included blue screwdriver does not cut it. Needs a very fine screwdriver. I see many screw heads stripped.












What an epic fail. First up the resistance jumped to almost zero. Fiddled with it a bit. Got it working. The vape was horrible. Gurgling and juice in the mouth (25 - 30 W). The tank got extremely hot and I had to be very careful to not let my lips touch the metal below the delrin drip tip.

Pulled it out and screwed on the other RBA with the pre-built and pre-wicked vertical coil. Much, much better. Still not as good as the 0.5 ohm commercial coil is my initial impression, but there is hope for me yet. Need to experiment much more to get it right. 

One problem with this RBA is that one cannot pulse the coil. A solution I picked up on ECF is that one can use the eGrip RBA 510 adapter for this purpose. These are available here and here for R80.00.

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## blujeenz (11/2/16)

Andre said:


> Looks like SS





Andre said:


> The tank got extremely hot



Non magnetic so probably ss, my nickel reel is very magnetic.

Very hot for me too at 45W, delrin or polycarb driptips only. 
Havent found a happy place yet between watts and ss temp.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cobrali (13/2/16)

So i used the 1ohm stock coil yesterday and i kept getting dry hits on 30w vw..and i packed it up and went back to .5ohms. Still have to try the clapton and if it doesnt work for me then i have 2 stock coils to give away at the vapemeet..>.<

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## blujeenz (13/2/16)

Cobrali said:


> So i used the 1ohm stock coil yesterday and i kept getting dry hits on 30w vw..and i packed it up and went back to .5ohms. Still have to try the clapton and if it doesnt work for me then i have 2 stock coils to give away at the vapemeet..>.<
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


max suggested power on the 1ohm was 25W, the clapton is 8~20W.


----------



## Jan (13/2/16)

Cobrali said:


> So i used the 1ohm stock coil yesterday and i kept getting dry hits on 30w vw..and i packed it up and went back to .5ohms. Still have to try the clapton and if it doesnt work for me then i have 2 stock coils to give away at the vapemeet..>.<
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


I think 30w is to much for any 1ohm coil. I doubt if most 1ohm coils can handle anything above 20w


----------



## Cobrali (13/2/16)

Hmm in that case I guess I will give it another go! Haha..I forgot that there was a limit to the coil's power..


----------



## ChadB (13/2/16)

Update from my side - I've had this tank for over 3 weeks now and no complaint. I've been using the 1ohm SS coil and tomorrow marks 3 weeks of none stop use of the coil. It still gives great flavour and a good throat kick, I am super impressed by this tank.
Still doesn't guzzle juice, no spit back and pretty good looking. 
Need to purchase the RBA and play around but i'm happy to purchase coils seeing as though they last pretty long with no sign of changing, although, I am eager to try the 0.5 SS. I first used the clapton and that burnt within 2 days, the 1ohm SS is a winner for me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Andre (14/2/16)

Cobrali said:


> So i used the 1ohm stock coil yesterday and i kept getting dry hits on 30w vw..and i packed it up and went back to .5ohms. Still have to try the clapton and if it doesnt work for me then i have 2 stock coils to give away at the vapemeet..>.<
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk





blujeenz said:


> max suggested power on the 1ohm was 25W, the clapton is 8~20W.


And Joyetech says the 1.0 ohm coil is best on with temp control.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (14/2/16)

ChadB said:


> Update from my side - I've had this tank for over 3 weeks now and no complaint. I've been using the 1ohm SS coil and tomorrow marks 3 weeks of none stop use of the coil. It still gives great flavour and a good throat kick, I am super impressed by this tank.
> Still doesn't guzzle juice, no spit back and pretty good looking.
> Need to purchase the RBA and play around but i'm happy to purchase coils seeing as though they last pretty long with no sign of changing, although, I am eager to try the 0.5 SS. I first used the clapton and that burnt within 2 days, the 1ohm SS is a winner for me.


Ah, thanks for the update. Have you been using the 1.0 ohm with temp control?
My 0.5 ohm coil has now done 50 ml and still going strong.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Duffie12 (14/2/16)

Andre said:


> Ah, thanks for the update. Have you been using the 1.0 ohm with temp control?
> My 0.5 ohm coil has now done 50 ml and still going strong.



Has all 50ml been the same juice? If not I'm curious how you clean the coil between juice changes. Just a vodka soak or do you have another process?


----------



## ChadB (14/2/16)

Andre said:


> Ah, thanks for the update. Have you been using the 1.0 ohm with temp control?
> My 0.5 ohm coil has now done 50 ml and still going strong.


I have been, vaping it at around 255 celsius 18w with the airflow 3 quarters closed.
Today is 3 weeks with it and I do just over a tank a day, it's on me 24/7 haha.



Duffie12 said:


> Has all 50ml been the same juice? If not I'm curious how you clean the coil between juice changes. Just a vodka soak or do you have another process?



I can tell you from my side, I rotate juice all the time and I vape it basically until the tank is finished and re-fill. It takes a minute to change and all is good from there. Or if there's a ml left, I just empty the tank and fill. Depends what i'm in the mood for 
My daily rotations consist of mainly Cowboys Apple pie, MMM Lime Party, Dewberry Cream and 2 DIY fruit medleys (all 12mg). The CAP and Dewberry are very dark juices and after 3 weeks the coil has not gunked or anything, really amazed.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (14/2/16)

Duffie12 said:


> Has all 50ml been the same juice? If not I'm curious how you clean the coil between juice changes. Just a vodka soak or do you have another process?


Nope, those were 14 different juices - fruits, desserts, menthols and coffees. I have been using the 0.5 ohm coil between 15 and 25 W. Have not cleaned or vodka soaked it. Just cleaning the spitback screen on top of the coil head with tissue paper - found some black accumulated there. The configuration of the tank is such that one can basically vape it totally empty with just the juice in the wick left over. I find that it takes about 5 toots for the new juice to come through unaffected by the previous juice.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Cobrali (14/2/16)

blujeenz said:


> max suggested power on the 1ohm was 25W, the clapton is 8~20W.


Gave the 1ohm another go. 15w temp control 200°C on berrynade..it was fantastic!  clouds were okay i guess but flavour was good!

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre (14/2/16)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre (14/2/16)

Using the 0.5 ohm horizontal coil, which came loose in the box, I installed and wicked as in the HD slideshow video in the post directly above. Really tiny pieces of cotton (about 0.5 x 0.5 mm each, maybe a little bit bigger) that needs to go below the coil to block the 2 bottom juice holes. Remember to take off the short vent pipe and screw on the longer one, which comes with the RBA kit.

The vape on this one is great. On par with the commercial vertical 0.5 ohm one, even less noisy mind you. I get awesome flavour and clouds at 20 W on the iStick 40W - super little stealth setup. Do not think I will bother with trying to build a vertical coil again. Too much trouble and the horizontal setup is easy to build and the vape is perfect for me. No spitting so far either.

*EDIT*: From about halfway down, the tank started gurgling and spitting and the vape became unpleasant. I am starting to think the RBA is not worth the while. Also tried to unscrew the top part of my second RDA to rebuild, but it was a no go. Took a pair of pliers to it. Got it off, but could see the threading was damaged in the manufacturing process - into the gorge it goes - not worth the effort to return to Lungcandy (@Maxxis).

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## DaveH (14/2/16)

Andre said:


> Have you been using the 1.0 ohm with temp control?


I have to say I don't  I don't fully understand TC.
Does the mod have to say SS 316 temp control or will TC do?
And, if I set the TC to (say) 255C what Watts do I use and what difference do the watts do if the temp is set to 255C?
Dave


----------



## jguile415 (15/2/16)

Andre said:


> Got my 2 Cubis RBA heads from LungCandy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That deck looks like almost as much as a nightmare as the triton deck!


----------



## blujeenz (15/2/16)

jguile415 said:


> That deck looks like almost as much as a nightmare as the triton deck!


Nope, I rolled out a quick 9 turn #28 nickel coil while the kettle was boiling.
Mounted it in the base and then remembered I had to block the bottom juice holes, so just stuck 2 small strips on either side under the coil and uncle bob.
I had to ramp up the power to 42W 250 deg C, running at 0.13 ohms and 11 amps...pretty decent clouds and the last of my coffee was still hot.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (15/2/16)

DaveH said:


> I have to say I don't  I don't fully understand TC.
> Does the mod have to say SS 316 temp control or will TC do?
> And, if I set the TC to (say) 255C what Watts do I use and what difference do the watts do if the temp is set to 255C?
> Dave



Dave, temperature control simply works by continually measuring the resistance of the coil while it is being fired. As the coil temperature increases, so does the resistance of the coil wire. If the wire reaches a specific resistance, the mod 'knows' that it should now be at the Temperature that you dialed in, and it either stops firing, or reduces the power to the coil. If the coil cools off slightly again, the mod will again pick up the resistance drop and fire until the coil resistance increases to the level that indicates your desired temperature. This process is repeated until the fire duration timer is reached, or until you release the button. The resistance measurement is basically done 100's or even a few 1000's of times a second on the latest mods, so they are deemed fairly accurate.
The different types of metals used for TC coils all have different properties, and therefore also different resistances and different 'curves' of how much their resistance changes at specific temperatures. The best results are achieved by using the same TC setting on the mod to match the type of coil you use. For Ni-200, use the Ni setting. For Titanium coils , use the Ti setting and for SS-316 and SS-316L use the SS setting or SS-316 if it has that.
For support of other wires that has a different 'curve', the latest mods supports TCR where you can add the value for the specific wire that you use.

The reason that Kanthal is not supported, is that it's resistance does not drastically change in the temperature range that is deemed safe for us to vape at ( 100 - 315 degrees C). It may change with a few micro or milliohms, but the cheap electronics used in the mods is not accurate enough to detect such small changes.

The Power you set with TC is expressed as Joules on some mods, but that just equates to a power rating of Watts at the end of the day. It still just sets the limit of the power the mod will deliver to the coil. If you set it too low, the mod might not even send enough power to the coil to reach the temperature you want. There is no need to fire a 0.5 ohm coil at 100W to reach 180 degrees Celcius, as it will reach that temperature almost intantaneous and it might actually go far higher than 180 degrees before the mod can detect that is at or above your threshold. A good 15-25 Watts is ample to get to 180 degrees or even 220 degrees. You can almost think of the power setting in TC as a setting for how quick the coil should be heated to your desired temperature. More power to the coil will simply heat it up quicker. If you set it 100W for 250 degrees, the mod will likely reduce or drop power long before the output can actually reach 100W.

The whole TC fad started off with the DNA-40 supporting Ni (Nickel) coils, so to follow suit, most of the cheaper mods were released with support for TC for Ni only, like the iStick TC40W. It only supports TC with Nickel coils, so not a good idea to use Titanium on it.
When people started complaining about the 'dangers' of using Ni at high temperatures and allergies to Nickel, Ti followed Ni very quickly as the next best thing since sliced bread. That is until everyone started complaining about the dangers of Ti again and the possibility of the oxidized Ti coil containing a poisonous particle layer.
Enters Stainless Steel. Stainless Steel has actually been around for quite a while already, even pre-dating the Ni and TC fad if memory serves me correctly. I think the first guys that released it mainstream was SquareOhm, but it is still not available from them in all gauges - only 22SWG and I see it's also only SS-304.
The most commonly used Stainless Steel in use for TC with vaping is the SS-316 and the low-carbon variant SS-316L.

No-one yet provided evidence or 100% proof that vaping is bad for you, but we know that it cannot be nearly as bad as smoking. In the same way, there is still not 100% proof that Ni or Ti is bad for you, but just a lot of theories and speculation. Just like with vaping vs smoking, we tend to play it safe and I have opted to use SS and not Ti and Ni. SS can be fired in Power mode, and it works well in TC mode too. As long as you have a mod that supports SS in TC mode, you can safely use that to ensure you do not caramelize or burn your e-liquid and your wick, thereby inhaling stuff that could potentially be far worse than a stinky.

I hope this helps a bit.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 5


----------



## DaveH (15/2/16)

@Kuhlkatz 
Thank you that is an excellent explanation, must be excellent because I understood it.
Thank you again.

Dave

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre (15/2/16)

So, on my horizontal build on the RBA the tank started gurgling and spitting from about the halfway mark. The vape really become unpleasant. I am starting to think the RBA is not worth the while.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## blujeenz (15/2/16)

Andre said:


> So, on my horizontal build on the RBA the tank started gurgling and spitting from about the halfway mark. The vape really become unpleasant. I am starting to think the RBA is not worth the while.



Wicking issue.
Those 2 bottom juice holes need effective blocking and probably much tighter cotton wick.
Mine isnt satisfactory yet, if the tanks stands for an hour then it spits and gurgles on startup again.
Maybe the vertical style wicking is the key (tight and juice ports well blocked), just need to mimic it in horizontal mode.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DaveH (17/2/16)

One thing I have noticed even on my lowly 13Watts is the top part of the tank does sometimes get hot. Seems more noticeable on this tank than the Subtank mini.
Otherwise I still like them and the first one with the Clapton 1.5ohm coil is still going strong after (about) 90ml and nearly 4weeks.
Dave

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (17/2/16)

DaveH said:


> One thing I have noticed even on my lowly 13Watts is the top part of the tank does sometimes get hot. Seems more noticeable on this tank than the Subtank mini.
> Otherwise I still like them and the first one with the Clapton 1.5ohm coil is still going strong after (about) 90ml and nearly 4weeks.
> Dave


No doubt, this tank gets hotter than most - fortunately the heat does not transfer to the Delrin drip tip. Even more heat with the RBA, which I have now given up on for the time being. Good thing the commercial coils seem to last a long time. 

I have now switched over to the 1.5 ohm Clapton to give it a try - vaping at 15/16W. Compared the the 0.5 ohm coil the flavour is as good if not a tad better for me. Clouds still good if less. I am actually surprised at the good vapour production with the top air flow.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Cobrali (17/2/16)

I have given up on the 1ohm coil..spitback with wiener vape's fetch, so used twice and giving it away at the jhb vapemeet. 

Update: Tasting the Papaya really well using the 0.5 at 25w!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ChadB (17/2/16)

After around 24 days of using the 1ohm SS, it's seems it's time for a clean and a test of the 0.5ohm SS coil 
@Cobrali That's strange, I never have any spit back from the 1ohm...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cobrali (17/2/16)

ChadB said:


> After around 24 days of using the 1ohm SS, it's seems it's time for a clean and a test of the 0.5ohm SS coil
> @Cobrali That's strange, I never have any spit back from the 1ohm...


Dunno why either..i used the recommended settings and i guess it just doesnt work for me..

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DaveH (18/2/16)

DaveH said:


> and the first one with the Clapton 1.5ohm coil is still going strong after (about) 90ml and nearly 4weeks.
> Dave



Huh, just had to open my 'big mouth' the 1.5ohm clapton coil has died.
26 Days and approx. 90ml. It still sizzles but hardly any vapor. 
Dave

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Andre (18/2/16)

DaveH said:


> Huh, just had to open my 'big mouth' the 1.5ohm clapton coil has died.
> 26 Days and approx. 90ml. It still sizzles but hardly any vapor.
> Dave


Still, very economical.


----------



## Cobrali (19/2/16)

So i tried the clapton..and..seems like i have two cubis coils to give away at the vape meet..

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveH (19/2/16)

I think maybe what we need is some ceramic type coils 
Dave

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DaveH (19/2/16)

Cobrali said:


> So i tried the clapton..and..seems like i have two cubis coils to give away at the vape meet..


It seems this tank/coils isn't doing too well for you.
Dave


----------



## Cobrali (19/2/16)

DaveH said:


> It seems this tank/coils isn't doing too well for you.
> Dave


Yeah..seems like it. Only the .5ohm one is great.

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (22/2/16)

picked one up today, lung hits with the 0.5 ohm coil aren't too bad

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Greyz (22/2/16)

After whats seemed like years the 0.5ohm coil's time has finally come. I layed her down to rest late last night.
She was a great coil always giving off rich flavour and dense vapour.
She will be succeeded by a new 0.5ohm coil and an RBA on Thursday.
Amen

/tea and biscuits available after the service

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre (22/2/16)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> picked one up today, lung hits with the 0.5 ohm coil aren't too bad


Ah, great to hear from a lung hitter and cloud blower of note. Cubis might be a nice inbetweener and juice saver for you?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (22/2/16)

Greyz said:


> After whats seemed like years the 0.5ohm coil's time has finally come. I layed her down to rest late last night.
> She was a great coil always giving off rich flavour and dense vapour.
> She will be succeeded by a new 0.5ohm coil and an RBA on Thursday.
> Amen
> ...


Lol, well put. How much juice did she give you more or less? Hope you have more luck with the RBA than I had.


----------



## blujeenz (22/2/16)

Andre said:


> Lol, well put. How much juice did she give you more or less? Hope you have more luck with the RBA than I had.


Definitely give a vertical build a shot before dismissing the RBA head.
I had all the issues you mentioned with the horizontal build, spitting, gurgling and things went from bad to worse as the juice level dropped.
Vertical build with 12 wraps, #28 Ni, 3mm ID using a full height 10mm x 40mm strip of KGD cotton and the issues all went away.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (22/2/16)

blujeenz said:


> Definitely give a vertical build a shot before dismissing the RBA head.
> I had all the issues you mentioned with the horizontal build, spitting, gurgling and things went from bad to worse as the juice level dropped.
> Vertical build with 12 wraps, #28 Ni, 3mm ID using a full height 10mm x 40mm strip of KGD cotton and the issues all went away.


You give me hope. Thanks, shall try. Did you strip the outsides of the KGD off or use as is?


----------



## blujeenz (22/2/16)

Andre said:


> You give me hope. Thanks, shall try. Did you strip the outsides of the KGD off or use as is?


I left it as is.
My first go I split them in half and the coil was rattling around in the housing like a bad CV joint.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Greyz (22/2/16)

Andre said:


> Lol, well put. How much juice did she give you more or less? Hope you have more luck with the RBA than I had.


This is just a guestimate but probably around 20 tanks I'd say. I really feel like this coil could have gone further as it only started to die after I started using NdP #9 which is a very sweet juice and I suspect it killed the coil.
The same juice tends to gung up my TFv4 coils after 1 or 2 tanks so I suspect it's the juice.
I hope the RBA works for me, I have read mixed reviews on it. But I want to give it a bash nonetheless.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (22/2/16)

Andre said:


> Ah, great to hear from a lung hitter and cloud blower of note. Cubis might be a nice inbetweener and juice saver for you?



It's interesting. I think I need slightly thinner juice. Max VG is a little too syrupy for it, it tastes a bit dry (not burnt) if I chain vape it. Flavours not bad though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (22/2/16)

Greyz said:


> This is just a guestimate but probably around 20 tanks I'd say. I really feel like this coil could have gone further as it only started to die after I started using NdP #9 which is a very sweet juice and I suspect it killed the coil.
> The same juice tends to gung up my TFv4 coils after 1 or 2 tanks so I suspect it's the juice.
> I hope the RBA works for me, I have read mixed reviews on it. But I want to give it a bash nonetheless.


Least your coil lasted longer than mine.
My 0.5 coil lasted a whole 1 minute.
When I bought the tank the gentlemen loaded the coil for me in the tank filled it up with a juice I bought and plugged it on his mod for me to try it out.
He set it on 30w and says you can amp it up after a few pulls.... so I did to 50w.
After a few pulls... yukkkk... rasberry cheesecake with a burnt crust... 
So that was fun...
I still used the coil for a few tanks and just told myself that the taste is in my head not to throw away a brand new coil....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (22/2/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Least your coil lasted longer than mine.
> My 0.5 coil lasted a whole 1 minute.
> When I bought the tank the gentlemen loaded the coil for me in the tank filled it up with a juice I bought and plugged it on his mod for me to try it out.
> He set it on 30w and says you can amp it up after a few pulls.... so I did to 50w.
> ...


Oh my, he certainly did not read Joyetech's recommendation of 15 - 30W for that coil.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (22/2/16)

I have no idea cause when I said it tasted burnt he said oh you put the wattage to high.. It would of helped if told me I can only go up .1 more watts from what he set it on. Hahaha. Joy.... hahaha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wazarmoto (23/2/16)

I'm loving this tank actually. No spitback, really great flavor for such an affordable tank! The rba is super easy to build, all I do is torch is for a quick couple seconds to get the coil nice and lekker. Impressed I am.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Keith Milton (23/2/16)

Where Did you guys get the RBA section for the Cubis ??


----------



## Cobrali (23/2/16)

Keith Milton said:


> Where Did you guys get the RBA section for the Cubis ??


Lungcandy

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (23/2/16)

wazarmoto said:


> I'm loving this tank actually. No spitback, really great flavor for such an affordable tank! The rba is super easy to build, all I do is torch is for a quick couple seconds to get the coil nice and lekker. Impressed I am.


Good to hear. Did you build a vertical or horizontal coil? Build specs - type of wire, gauge, wraps, ohms, ID, please?


----------



## wazarmoto (23/2/16)

Andre said:


> Good to hear. Did you build a vertical or horizontal coil? Build specs - type of wire, gauge, wraps, ohms, ID, please?



Vertical for me. 3.5 ID, 0.5ohm 6 wrap. I actually took out the stock coil and cloned it to get the hang of it. kept it as a guide basically. Used a flat screw driver to get the top leg top bend so that it uniforms to the coil. WOrks like a charm. Wicked using normal jap. didnt peel anything

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## Cobrali (23/2/16)

wazarmoto said:


> Vertical for me. 3.5 ID, 0.5ohm 6 wrap. I actually took out the stock coil and cloned it to get the hang of it. kept it as a guide basically. Used a flat screw driver to get the top leg top bend so that it uniforms to the coil. WOrks like a charm. Wicked using normal jap. didnt peel anything


Awesome! I cant wait to try this when my rba gunks out!  

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## wazarmoto (23/2/16)

Cobrali said:


> Awesome! I cant wait to try this when my rba gunks out!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk



well worth it hey. 

I read something about a syringe method earlier. I didn't try that with my coils. Seems too messy and too much of a task. I just primed the coil with two lekker drops, filled the tank halfway (NOT TO THE MAX LINE) and waited for 5 mins for the coil to saturate, then I blew into the tank and let it soak again for another 5 mins. 

Really impressed with this tank.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## blujeenz (23/2/16)

wazarmoto said:


> well worth it hey.
> 
> I read something about a syringe method earlier. I didn't try that with my coils. Seems too messy and too much of a task. I just primed the coil with two lekker drops, filled the tank halfway (NOT TO THE MAX LINE) and waited for 5 mins for the coil to saturate, then I blew into the tank and let it soak again for another 5 mins.
> 
> Really impressed with this tank.


Did somebody say *syringe*? 
It can be messy, using a tweezers to pull the coil out reduces that mess factor considerably.
Before pulling out the coil, I squirt the syringe contents into the Cubis cup or back into the bottle, whatever makes you happy.
That whole process takes under a minute, not 10.


----------



## wazarmoto (23/2/16)

blujeenz said:


> Did somebody say *syringe*?
> It can be messy, using a tweezers to pull the coil out reduces that mess factor considerably.
> Before pulling out the coil, I squirt the syringe contents into the Cubis cup or back into the bottle, whatever makes you happy.
> That whole process takes under a minute, not 10.



like I said, I didn't try it. Everyone has their own way of doing thing when it comes to vaping. It's the beauty of it. I love it!! if my method doesnt work, there's always another!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## ChadB (24/2/16)

So after over a month of using the 1ohm coil non-stop I decided to give my cubis a good clean and use the 0.5ohm coil today.
I changed not because the 1ohm was burnt or maxed out (it was still a decent vape) but because I wanted to try the 0.5ohm.
So far i've used it for +-5 hours and it's too airy for me, going to stop past Vaperite before uni tomorrow and pick up a pack of the 1ohm coils.
Cleaning was super easy and dried within an hour as well.
I really have no complaints with this tank therefore I see no reason to not use the image below

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## DaveH (24/2/16)

ChadB said:


> So after over a month of using the 1ohm coil non-stop I decided to give my cubis a good clean and use the 0.5ohm coil today.
> I changed not because the 1ohm was burnt or maxed out (it will still a decent vape) but because I wanted to try the 0.5ohm.
> So far i've used it for +-5 hours and it's too airy for me,



I also found the 0.5ohm too airy for me as well. 
Dave

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre (24/2/16)

ChadB said:


> So after over a month of using the 1ohm coil non-stop I decided to give my cubis a good clean and use the 0.5ohm coil today.
> I changed not because the 1ohm was burnt or maxed out (it was still a decent vape) but because I wanted to try the 0.5ohm.
> So far i've used it for +-5 hours and it's too airy for me, going to stop past Vaperite before uni tomorrow and pick up a pack of the 1ohm coils.
> Cleaning was super easy and dried within an hour as well.
> I really have no complaints with this tank therefore I see no reason to not use the image below





DaveH said:


> I also found the 0.5ohm too airy for me as well.
> Dave


I had no problems with the 0.5 ohm coil. Currently using the 1.5 ohm Clapton and very satisfying as well. I am easy to please. Have not experienced any spitting with the 1.5 ohm one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DaveH (25/2/16)

Andre said:


> I had no problems with the 0.5 ohm coil. Currently using the 1.5 ohm Clapton and very satisfying as well. I am easy to please. Have not experienced any spitting with the 1.5 ohm one.



For me (with the 0.5ohm) it seemed like sucking in air all the time. I still have a couple of 0.5ohm coils so I will have another go with them.
I also experienced no spitting with the 1.5 ohm Clapton.
Dave

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## blujeenz (26/2/16)

Just had the top airflow control ring oring pop, when I pulled off the ring the split end just flopped out.
Fortunately I have the UD Bellus and in its spares packet there are 2 red orings(too big) and 3 smaller black ones(just right) it needs to be stretched slightly, because its a tad smaller than the original.


----------



## DaveH (26/2/16)

Well that sucks! would have thought the original O ring should have lasted longer.
Dave

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DRAGONFLYSA (29/2/16)

Hi all

Just quick question – is it possible to over tighten the mouthpiece base on the cubis this restricting the airflow?


----------



## Cobrali (29/2/16)

Dont think so..the airflow is basically set.

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## blujeenz (29/2/16)

DRAGONFLYSA said:


> Hi all
> 
> Just quick question – is it possible to over tighten the mouthpiece base on the cubis this restricting the airflow?


No, its a type of bayonet limited rotation thingy.
However, if you use the long chimney meant for the horizontal coil on the RBA, on all the other commercial coils(not that I think it can fit) you will block it off considerably.


----------



## DRAGONFLYSA (29/2/16)

i'm expierancing tight airflow on the tank - not smooth at all


----------



## Cobrali (29/2/16)

DRAGONFLYSA said:


> i'm expierancing tight airflow on the tank - not smooth at all


Did you try using the 0.5ohm coils? It has the best airflow..

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## DRAGONFLYSA (29/2/16)

busy priming a new coil at the moment - will test and give feedback - thanks for the help guys

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DRAGONFLYSA (29/2/16)

Ok new coil prepped and running - changed from 1.5 ohm Clapton to .5ohm SS316 - running power mode 17w and man airflow much smoother and better - don't know if it was user error with the 1.5 but much better now - thanks for the help @Cobrali

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cobrali (29/2/16)

DRAGONFLYSA said:


> Ok new coil prepped and running - changed from 1.5 ohm Clapton to .5ohm SS316 - running power mode 17w and man airflow much smoother and better - don't know if it was user error with the 1.5 but much better now - thanks for the help @Cobrali



I think the airflow is tighter on the other coils, I am using the RBA and it's also 0.5ohm's but I see people are having trouble rebuilding it..if I get through this tank tonight then I will try my hand at the rebuild. Hopefully I can get it right and replicate the 0.5ohms.


----------



## DRAGONFLYSA (29/2/16)

Good luck and keep us updated @Cobrali

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DaveH (29/2/16)

DRAGONFLYSA said:


> Ok new coil prepped and running - changed from 1.5 ohm Clapton to .5ohm SS316 - running power mode 17w and man airflow much smoother and better - don't know if it was user error with the 1.5 but much better now - thanks for the help @Cobrali



Not a user error ................... the 1.5 Clapton is quite a tight draw. I have also found it does ease up a little after an hour or so.
There again it could be just my imagination 
Dave

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DRAGONFLYSA (29/2/16)

Very tight airflow - I replaced with the .5 SS316 coil airflow is much better is the 1.5 ohm clapton purpose built for a tight draw?


----------



## Lord Vetinari (29/2/16)

Andre said:


> I am impressed with this tank too (based on my experience with the 0.5 ohm coil unit) and cannot wait for the RBA.
> 
> Of course, I am weird as I do MTL on basically anything. But, others in this thread have remarked that the tank is better suited for MTL, even on the 0.5 ohm coil. So, the jury is still out as we wait for others to give their experience.


I can get a lung hit out of anything. Tighter draw just suits a hotter vape with a slower inhale thats all. Can actually get some insane clouds this way rather than a free-flowing tank like the Arctic.

All in the metbod in my humble opinion. A tighter draw usually means saving on juice too.


----------



## DaveH (29/2/16)

DRAGONFLYSA said:


> Very tight airflow - I replaced with the .5 SS316 coil airflow is much better is the 1.5 ohm clapton purpose built for a tight draw?



I'm purely MTL so I like the tighter type draw, the 0.5ohm is far too airy for me. That doesn't mean I can't use it I can, but it is not my first preference.
At the end of the day it comes down to personal preferences.
Dave


----------



## Cobrali (1/3/16)

So i got a sort of successful vertical build..ohm was too high and burnt easily. 25ga a1 kanthal. 5 wraps. Tried another 2 times and both shorted. Finally just did a horizontal build at 0.47ohms. 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobrali (1/3/16)

Update: horizontal coil works fine. Stuffed the bottom of the coil full of cotton and no spitback apart from the initial one from overwicking.  

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Greyz (1/3/16)

I was going to buy the RBA for my Cubis but decided to rather just geta few extra .5ohm coils and some DDD. 
Now if only I could get some of those small chocolate donuts for reals! Damn you Mr Hardwick!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ChadB (2/3/16)

So I only managed to replace the .5ohm coil on Sunday with the 1ohm.
Since I used the 1ohm for over a month with literally no problem I was looking forward to it.
I just had a burnt hit after 3 days?! Has anyone had anything similar? 
I've opened the AF fully and i'm dragging without firing to try maybe saturate the wick a bit more.
Still vaping it on the same settings as I did with the old coil, 18w @ 245 degrees celsius with the resistance locked at 1.09.
Maybe it's a dud coil which i'll be happy with, as if the first 1ohm coil I used was at a high standard.
Should anyone have a similar experience, please let me know as well as what you did.
Thanks


----------



## Andre (2/3/16)

ChadB said:


> So I only managed to replace the .5ohm coil on Sunday with the 1ohm.
> Since I used the 1ohm for over a month with literally no problem I was looking forward to it.
> I just had a burnt hit after 3 days?! Has anyone had anything similar?
> I've opened the AF fully and i'm dragging without firing to try maybe saturate the wick a bit more.
> ...


According to Joyetech the 0.5 ohm coil will give you but a 2 star vaping experience on temperature control vaping. They recommend the 0.5 ohm coil be used for normal variable power vaping - between 15 and 30 W (see below). That it how I used mine - without any problems.

Presume that coil of yours is now useless after the burnt hit? You say you locked the resistance at 1.09, but the coil is a 0.5 ohm coil?


----------



## ChadB (2/3/16)

Sorry for the misunderstanding, I had the 0.5 ohm and I didn't enjoy it so I went back to the 1 ohm coil.
The info I mentioned above is all relative to the 1 ohm coil which i've got in my cubis now, not the 0.5 ohm.
Sorry about that @Andre


----------



## Andre (2/3/16)

ChadB said:


> Sorry for the misunderstanding, I had the 0.5 ohm and I didn't enjoy it so I went back to the 1 ohm coil.
> The info I mentioned above is all relative to the 1 ohm coil which i've got in my cubis now, not the 0.5 ohm.
> Sorry about that @Andre


Lol, no I did not read properly! Now that I have, it all makes complete sense. Seems to me your 2nd 1.0 ohm coil head was not of the same standard as the first one.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## wazarmoto (2/3/16)

Been hearing conflicting experiences regarding these tanks and coils. I havent any issues with mine so far. I think the coil is a dud

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Cobrali (5/3/16)

SS316L 26ga 6 wraps vertical coil. I think i have replicated the original RBA coil!  

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (6/3/16)

Cobrali said:


> SS316L 26ga 6 wraps vertical coil. I think i have replicated the original RBA coil!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


I need to come for lessons!


----------



## Cobrali (6/3/16)

Andre said:


> I need to come for lessons!


I will post the next time i rebuild it..still confirming vapour production and flavour..pull seems a bit tight..maybe cause i am using regular cotton.. but those are my specs and so far so good. Previous build with kanthal doesnt taste as good..maybe it isnt compatible with kanthal..

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Cobrali (7/3/16)

So this is the coil i built last time..as you can see..i killed it by forgetting to ramp down my wattage from 80 back to 28w.. but i guess now i can make another one tonight and show you guys how i did it pic by pic! This time i will use the cotton i got with the rba and not my normal unrolled cotton balls.. 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Cobrali (7/3/16)

Ok so here's my Cubis build..


My tools I used. Basically all you need is 26GA SS316L wire and cotton and the rba.


I used about 12cm of SS316SL wire for the coil.


Using the 3.0mm coiling jig I made a 6 wrap coil (including leg parts!). *PLEASE NOTE: I COILED IT ANTI-CLOCKWISE! *Just like the original RBA coil.


Another view..


Now to straighten the legs. Make sure the legs are on the same side of the coil as in the pic.


Now cut cotton about 50mm height and 2-3cm length, wrap the coil under the extended leg, around the coil and back over the extended leg until it is about the size of the rba. ( I usually use the full 4-5cm length and cut off any excess, make sure the cotton goes into the rba with the jig end and coil to help centre it and leave the space in the middle).


At this point I tighten the negative screw and cut off the negative end wire, then I put on the top end. Add the rubber grommet and bend the wire the opposite end of the negative wire hole. Stick in the metal butt and cut the excess wire.


This is how your RBA should look as above.


And it comes out to 0.49ohm's!  Well I hope that helps all you cubis rba users, I haven't tested this yet as I just started the crown today after I burnt out my RBA, so will use it once I finish off my crown's Ni coil.
*
Good luck with your RBA's guys! 

NOTES: *I think the original RBA coil might be 24ga as it is thicker than my 25/26ga at about 3/3.5mm. will need to check though.

The resistance seems to slowly ramp up as you use it, last build was 0.47 and ended up at 0.54 today.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Thanks 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Greyz (7/3/16)

Cobrali said:


> Ok so here's my Cubis build..
> Snip..



Thanks for the step by step @Cobrali - I was seriously going to just skip getting the RBA but your post gives me hope 

How would you compare the .5ohm stock vs the RBA?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cobrali (7/3/16)

Greyz said:


> Thanks for the step by step @Cobrali - I was seriously going to just skip getting the RBA but your post gives me hope
> 
> How would you compare the .5ohm stock vs the RBA?



Stock and out of the pack RBA was about the same for me in terms of flavour and clouds, but the beauty of building the RBA is that I could try replicating it or make it even better! The first successful build used normal cotton from cotton balls, this one uses the supplied cotton. I am always looking to experiment and try new things!  first vertical build was kanthal a1-dud with almost no cloud and full flavour but tank was spitting and at 0.88ohms. Then I got SS316 at the vapemeet and gave it another go and voila! Sunday I was back in it with my Cubis!


----------



## Greyz (7/3/16)

Cobrali said:


> Stock and out of the pack RBA was about the same for me in terms of flavour and clouds, but the beauty of building the RBA is that I could try replicating it or make it even better! The first successful build used normal cotton from cotton balls, this one uses the supplied cotton. I am always looking to experiment and try new things!  first vertical build was kanthal a1-dud with almost no cloud and full flavour but tank was spitting and at 0.88ohms. Then I got SS316 at the vapemeet and gave it another go and voila! Sunday I was back in it with my Cubis!



Last question, promise, how is the RBA vs the prebuilt 0.5ohm SS coil? Basically I want to know how is the air draw/flow. Also how does it hold up to chain vapes. 
I killed a prebuilt 0.5ohm coil by chain vaping on it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cobrali (7/3/16)

Greyz said:


> Last question, promise, how is the RBA vs the prebuilt 0.5ohm SS coil? Basically I want to know how is the air draw/flow. Also how does it hold up to chain vapes.
> I killed a prebuilt 0.5ohm coil by chain vaping on it



Haha..ask away! We are all part of this community! Lol! Airflow is similar to the prebuilt for me, so I don't think chain-vaping is ideal for the cubis, it's more of a chill and vape head, but maybe you could try the Kendo cotton from Vape Cartel, from what I read it saturates really quickly! It's all about trial and error to get the head to work for you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz (7/3/16)

Cobrali said:


> Haha..ask away! We are all part of this community! Lol! Airflow is similar to the prebuilt for me, so I don't think chain-vaping is ideal for the cubis, it's more of a chill and vape head, but maybe you could try the Kendo cotton from Vape Cartel, from what I read it saturates really quickly! It's all about trial and error to get the head to work for you.


Lol thanks for the replies. I'm going to go ahead and order me an RBA and some Kendo cotton. I'll be back here soon asking for tips
I just hope the RBA is quieter than the prebuilt .5ohm coils. My wife hates the noise it makes when vaping.

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Greyz (7/3/16)

Optermistic  poor HRH


----------



## Cobrali (7/3/16)

Greyz said:


> Optermistic  poor HRH


Lol..meant it in a good way! As in stay optimistic! I remember getting the RDA first from Lung Candy and then guys were saying how bad it was..but I didn't give up..why? Cause I have a second cubis in grey otw from China..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz (7/3/16)

Cobrali said:


> Lol..meant it in a good way! As in stay optimistic! I remember getting the RDA first from Lung Candy and then guys were saying how bad it was..but I didn't give up..why? Cause I have a second cubis in grey otw from China..



Lol I get what you meant now. I thought you were referring to the noise. Gotta admit that the Cubis is pretty noisy for such a small tank.
My wife says it sounds like I'm frying chips hehehehehehe.

Just ordered 2 RBA's from Slowtech, came up to just under $8 for 2  
Now the long wait ahead but I have my Fuhattan to keep me coiling till it's here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (8/3/16)

Cobrali said:


> Ok so here's my Cubis build..
> View attachment 47525
> 
> My tools I used. Basically all you need is 26GA SS316L wire and cotton and the rba.
> ...


Great stuff! Thank you, I got some awesome tips from your tutorial and shall give it a go in due course.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (8/3/16)

Greyz said:


> Lol thanks for the replies. I'm going to go ahead and order me an RBA and some Kendo cotton. I'll be back here soon asking for tips
> I just hope the RBA is quieter than the prebuilt .5ohm coils. My wife hates the noise it makes when vaping.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


Yip, it is a bit noisy. I actually bought it with HRH in mind. She had 2 toots and said, "Forget it, I am not vaping on that tractor.".

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (8/3/16)

Great work there @Cobrali !
Thanks for sharing the tutorial

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cobrali (8/3/16)

Silver said:


> Great work there @Cobrali !
> Thanks for sharing the tutorial


Thanks @Silver! Just didnt want all the cubis users to give up on it so easily!  i guess i just lucked in on this build after a while and i enjoy the fact that it is leakproof!  

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Schnappie (8/4/16)

Disclaimer : I am going to make a very bold statement here so bear in mind its personal opinion...

In my short time vaping I had quite a few tanks including: Evod 1, Subtank mini, Toptank nano, ijust2, melo2, twisp(yes i know), TFV4, Target, Cleito and the Cubis. That is excluding rda's and exvlusive rta's.
To make a long story short the Cubis impressed me most. No leaks, well designed, well priced, great flavour and I can do MTL as well as lung hits. Here is hoping they bring out some new coils...

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 2


----------



## Duffie12 (8/4/16)

Schnappie said:


> Disclaimer : I am going to make a very bold statement here so bear in mind its personal opinion...
> 
> In my short time vaping I had quite a few tanks including: Evod 1, Subtank mini, Toptank nano, ijust2, melo2, twisp(yes i know), TFV4, Target, Cleito and the Cubis. That is excluding rda's and exvlusive rta's.
> To make a long story short the Cubis impressed me most. No leaks, well designed, well priced, great flavour and I can do MTL as well as lung hits. Here is hoping they bring out some new coils...



Which is your favorite coil for this tank? The 1.5?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## wazarmoto (8/4/16)

Schnappie said:


> Disclaimer : I am going to make a very bold statement here so bear in mind its personal opinion...
> 
> In my short time vaping I had quite a few tanks including: Evod 1, Subtank mini, Toptank nano, ijust2, melo2, twisp(yes i know), TFV4, Target, Cleito and the Cubis. That is excluding rda's and exvlusive rta's.
> To make a long story short the Cubis impressed me most. No leaks, well designed, well priced, great flavour and I can do MTL as well as lung hits. Here is hoping they bring out some new coils...



They are bringing notch coils in soon I think. With the new cuboid mini tank

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Schnappie (8/4/16)

wazarmoto said:


> They are bringing notch coils in soon I think. With the new cuboid mini tank


Thanks some good news at least would like to see this tank enjoy more variety


----------



## Schnappie (8/4/16)

Duffie12 said:


> Which is your favorite coil for this tank? The 1.5?


Yes for strong mentol juices and for fruity so far i prefer the 0.5 still have to try the 1 ohm coil

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brotiform (8/4/16)

1.5 clapton is good for flavour and stealth vaping. Rba and 0.5 on vw mode can produce decent clouds and nice flavor too

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Greyz (8/4/16)

The current .5ohm coil I have in my Cubis was slowly dying (starting to get dry hits) so I decided to "mod" it since it was pretty much going to be replaced.
I took a medium snips, then cut at it and widened the wicking holes at the bottom. It's a very crude job and I'll probably get cut if I run my finger over the new holes. I soaked it in a little vodka and cleaned it out. Surprise! It's working again, no dry hits on long DL hit's. I think it might be wicking better than the stock coil. It was long DL hits that fried this coil in the 1st place. These coils do last long mind you, this is only the 2nd one since purchasing the Cubis.

I have another brand new .5ohm coil left - I'm going to see if I can pry the bottom pin off nicely and widen those holes in a neater fashion. 
I'll keep everyone posted. Pics to follow....

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## wazarmoto (8/4/16)

Schnappie said:


> Thanks some good news at least would like to see this tank enjoy more variety


Yup. Here we go 







And a recommended wattage of 30-70w. Looks like this'll be the next big thing

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Greyz (20/4/16)

Firstly my apologies for not updating as promised. I did the modification and took the pics but forgot to update this thread. I've been solely using the Haze dripper tank lately and had forgotten about my Cubis till this morning.

I don't know if anyone else has fried their Cubis coil due to taking long extended lung hits, but I certainly have. 3-5 second hits are fine but long 6-10 seconds hits end off with a mouthful of burnt cotton. I tend to run the Cubis .5 SS at 25-27W so still within the range of the coil. 
I figured the dry hits had to be because the wick holes at the bottom are not sufficient to supply the cotton with juice fast enough. So I took a small snips and hacked away at the wick holes. 
The end result was not pretty but it worked like a charm. Now the only thing stopping me is the 10 second limit on the mod 

DISCLAIMER: I will not be liable for damages to you mod, tank, 510 connection, dog, cat, house or any others liabilities that may result from trying to mimic what I have done in this thread.

For the sake of eCiggsa users the world over I sacrificed this brand new coil for the greater good. Ohhhhh shiney 



Flip the coil so that the mesh is facing down.



Then using a small flat screwdriver remove the silver plug to expose the coil legs.




Now remove the white insulator and flip it over. Remove the mesh and carefully remove the coil. Take care not to damage the leads! Also try to be careful with the mesh. I messed mine up and it woudn't go back 




Turn it back over so you can see the wicking holes. Next up take a precision screwdriver and slowly widen the hole by inserting the screwdriver into the wicking hole and softly tapping. Start with a small precision and work your way you to the 2 - 2.5mm. Sorry I don't have a pic of me doing this but you should get the idea.




Once happy with the size of your wicking holes you can install everything back in reverse order. Just try be gentle when widening the holes, as you can see from the pic above I got hasty and it's not very neat. My 1st attempt was way worse!




End result is good!!!




This method has fixed the dry hits when doing long D2L hits but I created a small issue in doing do. When I have left the tank sitting with juice in it for a long while I end up with a little spit back on the initial few vapes. The first coil doesn't spit back but this one does. It's probably because I left the mesh off the second time but it could also be that I'm now flooding the coil. 
The fix is easy, all I do is drag softly on the first 3 or 4 drags and that clears it up for me. 

I'm expecting a 5 pack from eFun.top in the next few weeks - I will be dedicating the entire 5 pack to perfecting the juice holes

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Useful 1


----------



## DaveH (20/4/16)

Gee whiz that seems a lot of trouble.
Here's an easier way without taking it all to bits - use a centre punch and a 10lb hammer. I'm kidding about the 10lb hammer - just a small hammer and tap carefully.



The other thing I have noticed the centre pin (connection) is sometimes further into the body of the coil head cylinder. 

Like so. 



The point at the bottom is the centre punch it was to stop the coil heads from rolling.

Dave

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DaveH (20/4/16)

Maybe I should elaborate a little on the protruding centre pin. Out of the box the protruding centre pin all look the same. The problem arises when it is screwed down to make the electrical connection the centre pin on some moves in slightly (some more than others). This may have the effect of reducing the juice flow through the holes (slots) by reducing the gap between the slots and the tank bottom. However this is just a guess.

Dave

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Greyz (20/4/16)

DaveH said:


> Gee whiz that seems a lot of trouble.
> Here's an easier way without taking it all to bits - use a centre punch and a 10lb hammer. I'm kidding about the 10lb hammer - just a small hammer and tap carefully.
> View attachment 51925
> 
> ...


That's a similar result to how I did the first "modification" (mine wasn't as neat tho) but I was worried that the bottom of the coil will not make good contact with the bottom of the tank. Because like you saw the bottom pin pushes inward a mm or so. That's why I tried a new method keeping the bottom gap as new.
This first method gave me no spit back but this coil still has the mesh. So I'm going to play around a bit with the 5 pack and find the optimum way. 

I'm sure you will agree the flow is a lot better this way.


Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveH (20/4/16)

Greyz said:


> I'm sure you will agree the flow is a lot better this way.


Absolutely - one of mine kept on going to give a slight dry hit taste, I was forever unscrewing it in an attempt to get the juice to the coil. After I opened up the holes it was fine.

Dave

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Salamander (21/4/16)

I have had 2 coils that only wicked when they were installed. Seems that there are some coils that have excessive movement on the centre pin which blocks the juice flow completely, or the seal expands too much. Will do the mod on all new ones - might try to Dremel a gap on the side of the juice hole.


----------



## Greyz (21/4/16)

Salamander said:


> I have had 2 coils that only wicked when they were installed. Seems that there are some coils that have excessive movement on the centre pin which blocks the juice flow completely, or the seal expands too much. Will do the mod on all new ones - might try to Dremel a gap on the side of the juice hole.



If you can please post pics of the end result, I'm planning on trying as many diiferent methods I can when I receive my 5 pack.


----------



## Salamander (21/4/16)

I will have a go over the weekend. Hope my hands are steady enough!


----------



## jguile415 (21/4/16)

' 

Sent from my SM-J500F using Tapatalk


----------



## vaporbud77 (21/4/16)

Has anyone used the rba yet? I'm struggling to get the right amount of wick needed? Got it right last night but seemed abit muted 

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## vaporbud77 (21/4/16)

I made a vertical coil. Haven't done horizontal yet

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobrali (21/4/16)

vaporbud77 said:


> Has anyone used the rba yet? I'm struggling to get the right amount of wick needed? Got it right last night but seemed abit muted
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


Check earlier posts bro..i made one last time

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Salamander (22/4/16)

I took one of my "dud" coils and carefully applied a small Dremel rotary burr to it. Put it in the Cubis and - Perfect. this was a coil that would only juice up on installation and within about 4 to 5 hits started going dry. Gave it a a good working out last night - long lung hits and no hint of a dry hit.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Greyz (22/4/16)

Salamander said:


> I took one of my "dud" coils and carefully applied a small Dremel rotary burr to it. Put it in the Cubis and - Perfect. this was a coil that would only juice up on installation and within about 4 to 5 hits started going dry. Gave it a a good working out last night - long lung hits and no hint of a dry hit.


I have one a dremel kit at home and I'm going to give this method a whirl. Looks nice and neat bud. 
Did you remove the wick and coil before using the dremel? I'm guessing you did to avoid metal filings in the cotton.


----------



## Salamander (22/4/16)

Actually no. I took a chance and just blew out the very small amount of filings that went in. 99% of the filings go up anyway.


----------



## Cobrali (22/4/16)

Can someone try this with the rba and let us know the results?

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz (22/4/16)

Cobrali said:


> Can someone try this with the rba and let us know the results?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk



I saw the new RBA for the rectanglular Cubis tank that comes with the Cuboid mini has slots on the side to aid wicking. BEst part is that RBA fits the normal Cubis too. I need to try source one, preferably local. I'm getting sick and tired of these long waits waiting for Fasttech.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cobrali (22/4/16)

Greyz said:


> I saw the new RBA for the rectanglular Cubis tank that comes with the Cuboid mini has slots on the side to aid wicking. BEst part is that RBA fits the normal Cubis too. I need to try source one, preferably local. I'm getting sick and tired of these long waits waiting for Fasttech.



Now that is good news! I hope we can get those ones cause even though the rba is workable, I can't get the thing to wick fast enough.


----------



## Greyz (22/4/16)

Cobrali said:


> Now that is good news! I hope we can get those ones cause even though the rba is workable, I can't get the thing to wick fast enough.



Why not try opening up the juice holes on the current RBA you have? They only R140 so if you stuff it up it's no the end of the world. 
Although in the same breathe I must tell you that my modified .5 SS coil wicks better than my friends RBA. He's now ditched his RBA in favour of a modded .5 coil. 

I placed an order for a 5 pack of the Notch coils from https://www.fasttech.com/products/0/10013375/4598700-authentic-joyetech-cuboid-mini-cubis-tank - still no RBA available anywhere, and I looked everywhere but it will be available soon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cobrali (22/4/16)

Greyz said:


> Why not try opening up the juice holes on the current RBA you have? They only R140 so if you stuff it up it's no the end of the world.
> Although in the same breathe I must tell you that my modified .5 SS coil wicks better than my friends RBA. He's now ditched his RBA in favour of a modded .5 coil.
> 
> I placed an order for a 5 pack of the Notch coils from https://www.fasttech.com/products/0/10013375/4598700-authentic-joyetech-cuboid-mini-cubis-tank - still no RBA available anywhere, and I looked everywhere but it will be available soon.


I actually wanna try the notch coils and yeah..i think i will open up the holes. My rba screw is rusting as well so i guess that needs to be changed as well..

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cobrali (22/4/16)

Update: the rba of mine is in the bin..dunno if it was the rust from the screw but I will await the notch and the new rba!

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## vaporbud77 (23/4/16)

What's different with the new rba?

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## MoeHS1 (6/6/16)

I'm using the cubis on my VTC mini at 25W. So far I've put about 45ml of juice through the 0.5 ohm coil and it's still going strong. I'm loving the tank so far. No leaking, easy to refill and clean, good airflow, the coils seem to last very long and it doesn't use a lot of juice. The only problem I've had is a bit of spitting after a refill but I've seen in this thread how to fix it. I'm going to look at getting the RBA once this coil is done. I'm still a beginner so I'll probably buy pre built coils and just wick them myself

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Duffie12 (6/6/16)

That's good to hear. I'm a bit disappointed with the latest batch of 1.5 ohm coils I bought. They barely lasted a couple of tanks before I was getting a burnt taste. Same juice in my trusty Ego One has lasts far longer.


----------



## MoeHS1 (6/6/16)

That sucks. Sorry to hear man. how many did you buy? I haven't tried my 1.5 coil yet. Will report back once I have


----------



## Duffie12 (6/6/16)

MoeHS1 said:


> That sucks. Sorry to hear man. how many did you buy? I haven't tried my 1.5 coil yet. Will report back once I have


I bought a pack of 5, might be bad luck because my last set worked perfectly fine.


----------



## Allan (13/12/16)

I have been using my cubis for about a month now. I am using 0,5 coil, heat 450 and 30w. Tried in various 3mg and 6 mg juices. Flavor and cloud are both great but have to say that the constant spitting really irritates me. I have found that firing it upside down has helped a lot.

Interesting that so many people use this for MTL as I found it was much better for lung vapes.

This said I bought the Melo 3 on Friday and so far feel this is streets ahead with no spitting, leaking and great cloud. The only downside for me on this tank is the flavour is not as good as the Cubis.


----------



## Dietz (16/12/16)

Allan said:


> I have been using my cubis for about a month now. I am using 0,5 coil, heat 450 and 30w. Tried in various 3mg and 6 mg juices. Flavor and cloud are both great but have to say that the constant spitting really irritates me. I have found that firing it upside down has helped a lot.
> 
> Interesting that so many people use this for MTL as I found it was much better for lung vapes.
> 
> This said I bought the Melo 3 on Friday and so far feel this is streets ahead with no spitting, leaking and great cloud. The only downside for me on this tank is the flavour is not as good as the Cubis.



I agree that the firing upside down seems to be the best Quickfix for this, Well that and the earbud things.
I bought mine a few days ago and have been doing non stop research on this spitting since then, I actually burnt two spots on my tongue due to this. Sadly there is no real fix, it will happen on every time you fill the tank.

I do differ on opinion on one thing though, the Melow 3 has better flavor for me, Just sightly on the taste a little bit better, Especially on the bigger drags. The taste of the Cubis Pro starts degrading or tasting burnt on big 4.5 Seconds or more drags, where the Melow 3 maintains that great taste you initially start out with all the way through a few massive 6+ Second Drags.

The Cubis is a really good MTL tank, and the Vapor Quality and Size is really good, I feel the Cubis has slightly more dense clouds.
This could be (and still is) an awesome tank, but if you are someone who buys something and do not expect to make adjustment or tinker, then this is not the one for you.

thats my 2c


----------



## ChloeT (17/12/16)

Some great tips, thanks


----------



## Dietz (18/12/16)

I typed this post Yesterday and only saw Today that it did not actually post.

*Update on the Atomizer *- I tried Bending the cutout between the notches and it he little piece broke off, so I broke off the other side too wich left me with two huge intake holes that made no difference... It stopped working and gave me a "Atomizer short" message this morning after about half an hour of Vaping. I replaced it and wont be messing with this again hahaha.
_______________
So I have been experimenting some more Today and found that the Cubis Pro is not really great at Huge lung hits, Well At least compared to the melow 3.

I tested on a Power range of 22-24W as well as 25-30W. I feel that the Cubis Pro starts tasting Burnt when you take a lungful for longer than 3.1 seconds. Anything under 3 Seconds keeps the Flavor Where the Melow 3 Seems to deliver the same full flavor even when drawing for 4+ Seconds

I also saw the post that @Greyz and @DaveH did and tried my own version by cutting feeding slits into the sides where the original intake holes are.
It did not really make much of a difference in the burnt taste on Big hits tough, I dont think Mine has enough 'feeding' slits. another flaw of my try was that if the notches are cut too deep, then it will suck air when not yet empty, causing a Dry hit.
*
With all that said*, The 1.5ohm MTL that's included combined with the adjustable air intake and smaller Spiral mouth piece makes this a great MTL Tank!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blujeenz (18/12/16)

Dietz said:


> I typed this post Yesterday and only saw Today that it did not actually post.
> 
> *Update on the Atomizer *- I tried Bending the cutout between the notches and it he little piece broke off, so I broke off the other side too wich left me with two huge intake holes that made no difference... It stopped working and gave me a "Atomizer short" message this morning after about half an hour of Vaping. I replaced it and wont be messing with this again hahaha.
> _______________
> ...


Shoe!, you really went to town on that coil, reminds me of a Texas Chainsaw horror movie. 
I tried a small flat screwdriver in the juice slot and levered the wall out wider, not a huge benefit needless to say.
One cant really exceed the design parameters of the coils, best to accept them for what they are and move on to newer devices when you outgrow them.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Dietz (18/12/16)

Dietz said:


> I typed this post Yesterday and only saw Today that it did not actually post.
> 
> *Update on the Atomizer *- I tried Bending the cutout between the notches and it he little piece broke off, so I broke off the other side too wich left me with two huge intake holes that made no difference... It stopped working and gave me a "Atomizer short" message this morning after about half an hour of Vaping. I replaced it and wont be messing with this again hahaha.



So since I replaced the Coil again, Ive done about 4 tanks and have not had one single burnt hit!! Seems like it must be technique now that Im used to it. 

So my (hopefully) Final opinion on this tank is that its a Great tank, The MTL is great but the minor spitting on every refill is a bit annoying. Luckily thats Quickly remedied by "The upside down firing" trick.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

